# Dubia Roach Housing



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

What is everyone housing there Dubia Roach's in ??
Got any photos ?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

i just house my roaches in a tub.

no substrate
egg cartons
food bowl
vasaline around the edges
few holes in the lid
done.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

More info on the tub please ?? 
(Thats the part im stuck on lol)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A selection for you ;D


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Any lids ??
Do you know of any tubs i could use that have lids (for somone else an there worried they will get out)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I never use lids as it just results in high humidity and mould woes!

They won't get out so long as the sides are smooth and deep enough  (at least two roach body lengths from the highest point the roaches can actually reach)


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

i always use lids well ventilated - no probs


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

RUBs without a lid seem to work well for me. I have a caresheet on my website if that helps at all


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If you wan a wel ventilated lid then get a piece of insect mesh and put elastic around the edge of it, put it over the tub, done.
Or drape a thin cotton sheet over the top of it. Generally, dubias dont (CANT) climb.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I have 25 adults in an old biscuit box (asda 1 i think ) with an egg carton there and lots of various oats/cerials skattered on the floor. Thats it. No idea if they are eating it ,but they are having babies. But they make SUCH a noice. They are no more than 1m away from my head at nite, and its hard to sleep. Especially about midnite. I suggest finding a spare room to put them in while u can


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Mine are in here.  14.99 from instore










The food and bits drawer is now on the bottom, top 2 have breeders, botom has feeders. 

Self adhesive Hooky velcro arounr the top and pollen mesh over the top. I am paranoid about escapees. lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Mine are in here.  14.99 from instore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i like that idea :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have 2 33ltr RUBS both with lids on, no substrate, full of cartons etc. Feed mine on dog biscuits, weetabix, bread and Butternut Squash.

These pics are a bit old now, (Ive got thousands now : victory *EDIT: Infact those are the wrong pics, those were the Blaberus sp. that I had but the setup is still the same*


















I'll get some more upto date pics later


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i've just got a underbed storage thingy, with loads of cardboard and dog food, and then a bare bit on one side for the veg. :no1:


----------



## ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Mine are in here.  14.99 from instore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought one today from instore just the job thank's.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my colony there about 500 adults and over 2000 nymphs of varying ages. a lot are due one more molt to become adults


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

How do you extract your feeder babies from such a large colony? Do u just take a egg box out. and give it a good tap over another box, and pick out the adults and retain the nymphs?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> How do you extract your feeder babies from such a large colony? Do u just take a egg box out. and give it a good tap over another box, and pick out the adults and retain the nymphs?


I just lift stuff up and pick out the size i want and my BD just takes them from my hand, Simple.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Lift stuff up but there must be THOUSANDS  A few escapees would not be nice.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

hi pleco, where di you buy that mesh from mate?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> Lift stuff up but there must be THOUSANDS  A few escapees would not be nice.


Yeah, theres prob between 1-2k in there, Ive had them for about a year now and never had any escapees. Altho i wouldn't be too fussed there just roaches lol.



puffthebeardeddragon said:


> hi pleco, where di you buy that mesh from mate?


I dont have mesh on mine, i just use the RUB lids


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> Lift stuff up but there must be THOUSANDS  A few escapees would not be nice.


This was me rooting around this morning for some smaller ones for my cousins leos...


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> How do you extract your feeder babies from such a large colony? Do u just take a egg box out. and give it a good tap over another box, and pick out the adults and retain the nymphs?


Its easy all you need is a few pots. i use different pots for different sizes

I have one pot that is whole 










Then other pots that have holes drilled into them in the base to allow the different sized roaches through










You simply make bigger holes for the size of roach. Notice the brown tape added around one this will stop the tubs sticking together so they can be seperated easily.

Once you have a pot for every size you just stack them starting with the largest whole at the top working down to the smallest nymphs. Here u will just see two the main pot with no holes on the bottom and one inserted which will allow the nymphs through.










You can have to as many pots as u need however i only use 4 the one with no holes and three dif sizes. u fill the top by tapping the agg flats ontop on the highest pot and wait for 10 mins for them to filter down to their respective pots.

This way you are able to keep a large roach colony and not worry about having to try and seperate it to sizes.

My colony which i have 3 of now are in tubs bought at ikea they are 3 ft long 2 ft wide and 2 ft high and i then cut out two holes in the top and use car body filler mesh as vents. this is stuck in with silicone. it keeps humidity perfect and i just stack whole egg flats standing on end.. i feed dry dog biscuits crushed up and veg a few times a week. i also provide water gel consantly.

Underneath there is a 11" by 11" heat mat just where the agg flats are for additional heat.

Hope this will answer your question

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> hi pleco, where di you buy that mesh from mate?


 maybe u ment the mesh on the top of my colony. it is car filler mesh available in halfords for £1.89 per square.. hope this helps

Tony


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you just keep all sizes together? Then just go in and pick the ones you want when feeding time comes around?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Sitting_duck said:


> Can you just keep all sizes together? Then just go in and pick the ones you want when feeding time comes around?


Yes, not a problem at all. They do well when kept in colonies of all sizes.


----------

